# E/M instead of selective debridement



## mgord (Oct 6, 2009)

My doc sees patients 3 days a week at an outpatient wound care center. Lots of these patients return weekly for follow up and many will only have a selective debridement at their follow up visit - 97597 or 97598. He has asked if we can bill for an est pt visit instead of the debridement since the E/M pays more. Does anyone know the answer to this question? I'm not exactly sure.
Thanks!!


----------



## akinsk (Oct 6, 2009)

mgord said:


> My doc sees patients 3 days a week at an outpatient wound care center. Lots of these patients return weekly for follow up and many will only have a selective debridement at their follow up visit - 97597 or 97598. He has asked if we can bill for an est pt visit instead of the debridement since the E/M pays more. Does anyone know the answer to this question? I'm not exactly sure.
> Thanks!!



Under both codes you will find the following remark: " includes direct patient contact. removing devitalized/necrotic tissue and promoting healing " Since that is the specific reason the pt came to see the doctor you should code 97597 or 97598 not an E/M because of the dollar amount.


----------



## gbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

*E&M vs Debriedment*

I agree, Documentation specifics for E&M indicates that if there is a more specific code that applies to the service provided you should be using that code.


----------

